# VES Problems 2010 Routan



## Lewiskids4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Has anyone had a problem with VES system freezing and not working at all? This includes radio and every other function. It happens often and then will start working again, sometimes a few minutes later and sometimes days later! Any insight would be appreciated! My wife is not happy!


----------



## blaine965 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have had a couple of situations where the screen does not respond to any touch. It is almost as if it is "locked". I had two different dealership service departments look at it. One of them ran a software update and I had the issue resurface after that. The other dealership said my screen needed to just be cleaned. They cleaned it and needless o say I have not experienced the issue again. I do have an extended warranty in the event I continue to have issues beyond factory warranty coverage.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have done all he updates, most recent was the one that was only released to Chrysler models. Downloaded the update from the Chrysler forum. Never had any problems with mine. The Journey I had with mygig had to be replaced once under warranty. Does sound like the same symptoms though.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm having an issue with the DVD player not working. On one setting we can hear audio and no picture and on the other setting it won't play at all. Very frustrating to say the least. :banghead:


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Which system do you have? Your Routan isn't listed in your profile and we can't speak to your '01 Golf. Since you tagged onto a "2010" MY thread, I presume you have a 2010 so likely a RER or RBZ. The 3-letter code starting with R in the bottom-right of the head unit (likely directly beneath the input jack) will tell you. For 2010 likely to be a RER or REN or RBZ code.

Then you will need to navigate into the system settings and let us know the current software application running and gracenotes. Software app should have a number like 9.2xx or 9.7xx or 1.xxx or 2.4xx. The Gracenotes number could be anything from the 880s to the 4620, and really less important but gives us an idea when your system was last updated. 

Really need the the version number of the software application (i.e., OS) and the head unit so we know what you're even dealing with. That's first critical piece of info.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

As background where my Qs were coming from, the Chrysler/MyGig systems are known to have HDD corruption issues that screw up the whole thing. There are software patches that fix the HDD corruption issues though, so need to know the particular head unit and software version running the system. Once corrupted, you do run the risk (not certainty) of bricking the head unit. And if you ebay search replacements, they ain't cheap. The key is to flash the software upgrade before the HDD gets corrupted with the corrected SW version.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks for the responses! I have a 2010 SE.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, there are a small handful of different MyGig units, from two different manufacturers, so really can't suggest anything until you give the 3-letter R-code of the head unit and the software/OS you are running for that unit. See above.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

Basil Fawlty said:


> I'm having an issue with the DVD player not working. On one setting we can hear audio and no picture and on the other setting it won't play at all. Very frustrating to say the least. :banghead:



I think I get this issue on occasion. 

When it does not play are both the Power light and DVD/disc light illuminated on the lower DVD player? My guess is that you only see the DVD/disc light indicating a disc is inserted in the player but no power light. If you only get the disc light then the first drop down player is not in the correct position or the switch for it is sticking. This screen must be down to turn the power on and display the video. I have found that the switch that is depressed when the screen is down is touchy and does not always activate. Mine has a sweet spot. I am going to take it apart tonight or this weekend to see if I can get it to work better.

Good luck!


----------

